# Mixture Of Hops- Too Confused?



## Mr.Moonshine (14/2/09)

Howdy all,

Would it be feasible to make an aussie IPA with a mixture of POR, Cascade and super alpha, or am I just getting confused? I figured that seeing as super alpha is a NZ hop it's pretty close to something that could be deemed "australian", and by my (inexperienced) reckoning, it could _maybe_ work with cascade... I'm just not too sure.
Plan was to make a IPA using a coopers pale ale kit with a partial 2-row/munich/crystal, using the combination of super alpha and POR to bitter, with the cascade (and maybe a little super alpha again) for flavour and aroma.
Am I way off course here?

Cheers in advance,

Mr.Moonshine


----------



## Kai (14/2/09)

Not sure how much of an aussie element you'll get on the flavour with cascade on the end.


----------



## newguy (14/2/09)

I used to make beers with only one hop variety. Even though they were good, they just weren't as good as the beers that friends were making. Turns out they were blending hops - 2, 3, sometimes more. I started to do the same some time ago and my beers are definitely better for it. You can absolutely blend the varieties you mentioned, but as Kai said, with Cascade in the mix it's not really an "Aussie" IPA......unless you're using Aussie grown Cascade. That said, I think your hop choices would probably work well together.


----------



## katzke (14/2/09)

What bout using Riwaka? We love it over here and you may not have any left as fast as some are buying it in the USA.


----------



## seemax (14/2/09)

Cascade in late additions will make it very much an American Pale, but this is not to say it wont be a good beer.

I brewed an aussie PA with just fresh PoR, and while drinkable it's not something I would repeat... compared to my Tomahawk/Amarillo/Cascade IPA it tasted somewhat "blah".

Only way of finding out is to try...


----------



## Luka (17/2/09)

What about using Galaxy instead of Cascade?


----------

